# Fire pit



## Osage (Apr 3, 2012)

I am wanting to build a fire pit. Have been thinking of using 8" concrete blocks for the retaining walls. I know that by themselves they will crack after a period of time. However I was thinking of filling them with concrete to make them less apt to crack. Would probably use the pit 4 or 5 times a year. Would prefer not to have to buy fire brick due to cost. This will be a rectangular pit about 5'x 3'. 
Thoughts?


----------



## ironpony (Apr 3, 2012)

I would stay away from concrete product
perhaps you can find some old street pavers


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 3, 2012)

Water seepage, freezing and heating may limit the life of blocks.  How about field stone and build it up off the ground a little?  I've read that certain rocks can fracture open when heated, some research may need to be done on that.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 3, 2012)

Small pit here when we moved in. I made it bigger. It's now 6' across, and I'd like to go bigger.
We just collected large stones from the nearby roads and plopped 'em down around the edge of the bowl I dug. One of the stones popped off a piece a couple years ago and fell into the pit. It's probably still there. The rest are fine.
I guess I could make it nicer, but don't need to. Plenty of guys/gals here have some very nice firepits.
HTH


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure I would use concrete products . . . they may be made different, but I've seen some pretty big pops and snaps when the concrete pads or structures spalls from high heat. This happens with some rocks as well, but at least with rocks you wouldn't be out anything and it will just look natural vs. building a very nice fire pit and having the blocks crack.


----------



## ColdNH (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought half a pallet of field stone and dry stacked it. came out great and matches the rock wall in my yard. If you use concrete the freeze/thaw cycle will crack it and make it look terrible in no time. I too would stay away from concrete products.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Line it with fire brick and you can use concrete products as veneer to make it look good if you want!


----------



## save$ (Apr 8, 2012)

Concrete will turn into a heap of broken bits a pieces in just a couple years of use.  You will regret the day you did it as you try to clean up the mess.  If you have access to an oil barrel, you can cut it in half, then line the outside with stone or pavers.  I have seen really cheap fire pit rings available, suitable for must fire pit needs.  The ring will provide a level edge suitable for a rack on top for cooking.  If you do a stone exterior, try flat rock on the top edge.  Good to sit things on, and it makes your pit look much larger. No need for any concret it that setup, and you can take it apart and move it should there be a need.


----------



## Osage (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys. I have a bunch of pavers that I could line the inside with. I would like to stay with a rectangular design do to the fact that I have a 5' x 3' expanded metal welded onto box tubing to use as a cookong grate.


----------

